# Best place to be medical patient?



## BagSeed (Sep 16, 2008)

I was just wondering what the best state to be a medical marijuana patient is? I am thinking Cali but Alaska and Oregon are pretty cool too i heard. I like the 25 plants is legal no matter what law in Alaska... Anyone know where you can have the most plants with the least law enforcement troubles? Also, is there anywhere in cali that doesn't have the outrageous price of living? Might not be outrageous to some but i currently live in an area with very low cost of living... My house which cost $180 could be probably $800,000 or more in california (2600 sq feet) if i am not mistaking.... Don't want to have to live in the hood lol... Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 17, 2008)

Wait you live in cali? If so stay there. cali and oregon both have good MJ laws in oegon you can have 6 budding and 18 seedlings and 1.5 pounds of smokable MJ i believe cali is close to the same as oregon. I think alaska would be pretty chill because there arnt very many police but idk how much fun it is to live in alaska.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 17, 2008)

Cali.

Depending on what county you are in, and what the Dr recommended you have as far as plant numbers. You can also be a caregiver for folks and legally be able to grow for them, increasing the number of plants you can possess.

IE. In Alameda county, you can have a 10'x10' area with up to 72 plants per patient.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 17, 2008)

Is there anywhere that doesn't have the huge cost of living though... Not worth being poor, lol...


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 17, 2008)

Move to Canada man, laws or not, most of the cops will turn there heads and say have a nice day, not worth there trouble, but cost of living in Toronto is bad, thats why i shop in Buffalo.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 20, 2008)

I can't handle that cold for too long


----------



## stonedrone (Oct 4, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere that doesn't have the huge cost of living though... Not worth being poor, lol...


 

There is a pretty big desert in Cali if you want to stay warm. I doubt a lot of people like to live out there.  But I would suggest San Diego or around there if possible. That's if you like 72 and sunny anyways.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere that doesn't have the huge cost of living though... Not worth being poor, lol...



There are many places in Oregon that have a real reasonable cost of living.  I would check out some of the smaller towns as opposed to Portland or Eugene.  There are also places in Northern Cali that are still affordable.  It is easy to check classifieds for an area you are interested in to see what housing costs are.  I can tell you that the cost of living in Alaska is very high.


----------



## viper1951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Washington's not bad if you can swim . 15 plants of any age  and 24 ounces in possession  not bad! same as Oregon  , as of Nov 2 2008  smaller towns are the best but having a job in small towns are rare these days   good luck with your search . and if you have your medical permit no problems with cops :there learning ! Viper1951


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 7, 2008)

you can always check out norml.org to see the specific laws state-by-state.


----------

